
Defining Moment: Niklas Luhmann’s index card system prefigures hypertext, 1956 - Tomte
https://www.ft.com/content/0de32666-b9fd-11dd-8c07-0000779fd18c
======
CarolineW
It's worth reading the Wikipedia page: "Timeline of Hypertext Technology"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_hypertext_technolo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_hypertext_technology)

------
macmac
Mirror?

